# Does the new board use up too much memory?



## JaneiR36 (Jan 6, 2005)

Many have said that the new board is faster, but this is not always my experience.  It seems the board will start off nice and fast, and then later it gets soooooooooo slow.  Like, instead of loading right away, you'll see a grey "box" where the entire window should be.  Or when I click in a post.  The topic will appear to load, then it'll dissapear momentarily before coming back.  Is this just a local problem with my computer?  It doesn't seem to have the same issue on any other sites!


----------



## JaneiR36 (Jan 6, 2005)

uh-huh... and would you know it took almost a full minute or more for my new post to load............... meanwhile I'm clicking clacking and clunking all around eBay and have loaded about five pages and this single one on LHCF is taking forever to load!


----------

